# The Common Cold



## Mourinho (20 Dec 2006)

Hey all – I have noticed a significant increase in the advertisements for common cold remedies and in particular for “Vicks First Defence Nasal Spray”.

Has anyone used this product?

Has anyone any other tips/remedies to try and prevent getting a common cold, which I am really keen to avoid over Christmas.....

I take the more obvious precautions i.e. plenty of fruit and veg and washing my hands thoroughly throughout the day. 

Anyone else have any other tips to try and prevent getting a cold or remedies to take when you feel the first onset of a cold?

Cheers


----------



## Cahir (20 Dec 2006)

The juice of half a lemon and a tablespoon of honey in a cup of boiling water seems to work for me most of the time if taken when I first start sniffling.


----------



## polo9n (20 Dec 2006)

a wolly hat and a nice warm drink before you go out will help..thats what i have before i left the hse in morning


----------



## triona (20 Dec 2006)

Hi,

I always find that when I feel a cold starting (usually a sore throat for me!) a couple of glasses of orange juice stops it developing any further. 

Basically you need to keep your vitamin C levels up. 

Triona


----------



## Nell (20 Dec 2006)

The more exercise you do the better. To follow on from Trionas question - does anyone have any suggestions for shifting a bad case of sinusitis. Have a had a blocked nose and pain for about 8wks. Doctor says it will go in time.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Dec 2006)

http://www.lungusa.org/site/pp.asp?c=dvLUK9O0E&b=35873


> [FONT=VERDANA,ARIAL,SANS-SERIF]*Other Remedies*
> Herbs and minerals such as echinacea, eucalyptus, garlic, honey, lemon, menthol, zinc, and vitamin C have gotten a lot of publicity as cold remedies. However, none of these claims are solidly supported by scientific studies.


[/FONT]


----------



## Purple (20 Dec 2006)

The cold virus (and many others) gets into your nasal passage. When you are warm your blood supply to you nose is good and your body is able to contain the virus. When you are cold your body reduces blood flow to your extremities and the virus can spread into your respiratory tract. It’s a little more complex than that but that’s the general idea. 
The solution; wear a scarf and hat.


----------



## Vanilla (20 Dec 2006)

Recently tried Uniflu Plus. Packs a punch- very effective for the usual cold symptoms- but it does make me drowsy.


----------



## Cahir (20 Dec 2006)

Nell said:


> The more exercise you do the better. To follow on from Trionas question - does anyone have any suggestions for shifting a bad case of sinusitis. Have a had a blocked nose and pain for about 8wks. Doctor says it will go in time.



The best thing for this for me is a facial massage.  

Uniflu also knocks me out.


----------



## The_Banker (20 Dec 2006)

Rubex is excellent as a flu prevention product. Take a glass each morning and colds/flu will be things of the past.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Dec 2006)

Big difference between cold (the original subject of this thread) and flu!


----------



## Purple (20 Dec 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Big difference between cold (the original subject of this thread) and flu!


Most people who get a bad cold say they have the flu.
The Spanish Flu killed 50 to 100 milloin people so I tend not to throw the flu word around too much.


----------



## Luternau (20 Dec 2006)

> Most people who get a bad cold say they have the flu.
> The Spanish Flu killed 50 to 100 milloin people so I tend not to throw the flu word around too much.


 
 
How many time have I heard people say "I had the flu yesterday but I am over it now!" Jus like that? Most flus are common colds, for which there is no cure-unfortunately.
Vit C and all the likes useless if you get the flu. As for lemsip etc, sure tea coffee and paracetamol just as good.


----------



## Berlin (20 Dec 2006)

Men get the Flu, children get colds. Women get on with it.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Dec 2006)

"It" being nagging/preaching I presume?


----------



## gramlab (20 Dec 2006)

Berlin said:


> Men get the Flu, children get colds. Women get on with it.


 
But once a month the men and kids get grief and earache 

As for the sinusitis Mourinho, I have it almost constantly. Tried garlic tablets and they seemed to help.                                                    Was told to try the 'aqua water spray' (salt water up the nose) but it almost made me gag and only seemed to make it worse.


----------



## HighFlier (20 Dec 2006)

A large hot whiskey ( or three!) is your only man.


----------



## Slaphead (20 Dec 2006)

The past two winter's i've played indoor football 1-2 nights a week and ive barely had a sniffle. I usually have colds from November-March what with allergies and all. Getting the blood pumping and the lungs cleaned out seems to do the trick. I know a Dr who claims Aniseed is about all that helps.


----------



## miak (20 Dec 2006)

I was watching the Afternoon Show a few weeks ago. They had a doctor on who was talking about alternative remedies for the treatment of Asthma and he demonstrated an exercise for clearing a blocked nose. 

Take a deep breath, pinch your nose closed with your fingers and slowly nod your head up and down for about ten seconds. 

I tried it later when I had a cold and it worked. It obviously won't stop the return of a blocked nose but it works as a quick fix!


----------



## polo9n (20 Dec 2006)

I keep a Vicks Inhaler in my pocket, so i cna take a SNIFF when i go outside, some people allergic to cold air and likely to cough and stuffy nose


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Dec 2006)

Find this stuff ester c very good for preventing colds. Have heard a lot of people recommending it. Its a mild version of vitamin C and not too hard on the stomach.


----------



## BillK (20 Dec 2006)

Olbas Oil on the pillow works for me in sorting out the symptoms of sinusitus.


----------



## santiago (27 Dec 2006)

ClubMan said:


> http://www.lungusa.org/site/pp.asp?c=dvLUK9O0E&b=35873
> 
> 
> > *Other Remedies
> > *Herbs and minerals such as echinacea, eucalyptus, garlic, honey, lemon, menthol, zinc, and vitamin C have gotten a lot of publicity as cold remedies. However, none of these claims are solidly supported by scientific studies.


 Rather a sweeping statement! Actually, there are several well-conducted scientific studies which support the use of, in particular, echinacea. The situation is complicated by the fact that there has been huge diversity in the echinacea species, extraction/processing methods, and dosage regimens employed by different researchers. Undoubtedly, there are some beneficial products and treatment regimens, while others are of no value.


----------



## oldtimer (27 Dec 2006)

Regarding the common cold and flu - I think a lot of it could be hereditary. I am a pensioner - never got a cold or flu - none of my brothers or sisters ever got one. My elderly mother and father also went through life without ever getting cold or flu. None of us ever got the flu injection. From my point of view the only preventitive I take is 2 spoons of cod liver oil first thing every morning, eat sensibly, 30 minute walk every day and at least 8 hours sleep each night. Non smoker and only alcohol is glass of wine with meal on special occasions.  I have never been sick in my life, thank God. I put it down to hereditary genes.


----------



## HotdogsFolks (2 Jan 2007)

I drink a litre of pure orange juice when I feel a bit run down, and that sorts it out.

I haven't gotten a cold in as long as I can remember.

I have a no medicine policy. I blame my tough immune system on that.


----------



## daithi (2 Jan 2007)

If you do get a cold,wash your hands constantly as is practical-it serves to break the infection-reinfection cycle between nose and hand.
The wife swears by sinutab for the blocked nose,I prefer echinacea tablets myself.

d


----------



## Mr Flapjack (10 Jan 2007)

Wash about 3 oranges and lemons, cut up into slices (any way you like) and throw all into a big pot and boil for about an hour (keep lid on so that you keep as much of the vapour). Add to a pint glass with the following: Lemsip, Vit c tablet and healthy drop of Jamie. Everytime I feel a cold coming on, I get this into me.


----------

